# Adria vision 647 sg cooker extractor van



## welsh (Dec 28, 2009)

hi went to check filter in extractor van when removing chrome plate and found there was nothing at all there all the vapours going into the cuboard as anybody come across this i thought there should be a pipe of some sort in there 

Thanks Karen Brian


----------

